# How to Clean Drapes



## debodun (Jul 3, 2017)

I have a pair of heavy, insulated drapes that need cleaning BADLY (cat "accidents"). It says on the cleaning instructions that they are machine washable using warm water (not hot) and a gentle cycle. These drapes are about 7 feet long and 5 feet wide - a total of 70 sq feet of material. I am concerned that they are so large and heavy, they may break the agitator or burn out the motor of a top-loader or not be cleaned efficiently. The front-loaders at the laundromat don't look large enough to even fit in one at a time. I doubt a dry cleaner would accept them in their current state. Below are two different views of them. Any suggestions?


----------



## Falcon (Jul 3, 2017)

I'd take them to a local, commercial Laundromat.  You don't want to wreck your own washing machine.

Or,better still, forget the drapes and get nice shutters like we did.   (Sherwood Shutters.)


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I'd take them to a local, commercial Laundromat.  You don't want to wreck your own washing machine.
> (Sherwood Shutters.



I don't have a working washer, that's why I was thinking the laundromat, but the one here is dinky - it only has a couple of top-loaders and a few small front-loaders that look like they don't even have the capacity of the top-loaders. I am not aware of any "commercial" laundromats locally. What is "commercial"?


----------



## Falcon (Jul 3, 2017)

Commercial, Open to the public, Coin operated, large capacity,  heavy duty  washers & dryers.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 3, 2017)

On the top loaders dinky or not.  Do them one at a time.  Or use two machines at one time.

The idea is not to get the load unbalanced.  So what you do is wrap the drape loosely around the agitator and on gentle cycle there should be no problem.

When it goes into the spin cycle is when the load might be unbalanced in which case it will shut itself off.

Now to dry the drapes?  It might take longer than usual on a lower setting if that's what is recommended.

If you can find an outside line, just hanging them would do the trick and they would 'drape' better.

When I used to do my wife's sheers, I would just hang them right back up and let them dry normally.

Another idea and option.  Soak them in the bathtub and hang them on the shower curtain and let them drain right back into the tub. 

Not quite dry? Take them to the laundromat and use the dryer there.

Take courage.  "We cannot reach new horizons, if we fail to leave the shore".


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2017)

I looked at new drapes at WalMart's website. All the terminology is new to me (I never bought drapes). Apparently there are 4 common styles these days - grommet, rod pocket, back tab and tab top. None look like mine which requite metal hooks inserted near the top on the backside. The hooks go over the curtain rod. This is what the hooks that are in them look like. So what style are my drapes?


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 3, 2017)

What you have is pleated drapes.  They are neat looking.  These days you would have to get them custom made.

If you are going to buy new ones and install them yourself I would recommend the grommet style.  They are the easiest to install.

You might have to buy a new rod and install it.  

I'm enclosing a picture of the grommet style which I installed myself in my apartment including the rods which are attached to the wall over the window.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 3, 2017)

If they are old they may self -destruct in the washing machine, I have had the insulated material come off in the wash and also had some that just shredded in the folds due to sun rot over the years.

I would look for a laundromat that has the jumbo size washers and also do a little shopping for replacements just in case.

Good luck!


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 3, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> If they are old they may self -destruct in the washing machine, I have had the insulated material come off in the wash and also had some that just shredded in the folds due to sun rot over the years.
> 
> I would look for a laundromat that has the jumbo size washers and also do a little shopping for replacements just in case.
> 
> Good luck!



I never thought of that.  But it's a thought even if they wash o.k., I don't think they would do so well in a dryer.


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> Now to dry the drapes?  It might take longer than usual on a lower setting if that's what is recommended.
> 
> If you can find an outside line, just hanging them would do the trick and they would 'drape' better.
> 
> Another idea and option.  Soak them in the bathtub and hang them on the shower curtain and let them drain right back into the tub.



I don't have an outdoor clothesline - storms over the years have brought down large tree branches which eventually took out all the poles and lines. When I did have outdoor lines, the birds did a number on the hanging items, sometimes necessitating a re-wash. Also, I don't have the option to do a tub soak. There's no drain stopper in my tub to hold in the water.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 3, 2017)

No drain stopper?  They sell for about $1.00 at the Dollarama.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> If they are old they may self -destruct in the washing machine, I have had the insulated material come off in the wash and also had some that just shredded in the folds due to sun rot over the years.
> 
> I would look for a laundromat that has the jumbo size washers and also do a little shopping for replacements just in case.
> 
> Good luck!



I agree Bea, I had drapes similar to that many years ago in our first house, and I did wash them in the machine, but they weren't very old.  I didn't dry them, just ironed them on warm.  I have my own washer and dryer, but the majority of laundromats by me have 1-3 very large machines that can be used for rugs, sleeping bags or other large items that your home washer might be too small to handle.  I think the pleated drapes aren't very available these days, I bought some material and had some made for my living room.  I agree, any style replacement is the way to go for old drapes.

Deb, you can shop around and maybe find some that are suitable for you, you can have someone install them with any hardware they require if needed.  Good luck.


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> No drain stopper?  They sell for about $1.00 at the Dollarama.



If you mean a rubber plug to put in the drain hole, I have a metal grid over it so no plug can fit in.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 4, 2017)

debodun said:


> If you mean a rubber plug to put in the drain hole, I have a metal grid over it so no plug can fit in.



Try one of these, from the $tore or just lay a plastic sandwich bag over the hole, the weight of the water from the top and the suction from underneath will create a seal that will allow you to fill the tub.





Good luck!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 4, 2017)

That's what I was thinking off also, Aunt Bea.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 4, 2017)

debodun said:


> If you mean a rubber plug to put in the drain hole, I have a metal grid over it so no plug can fit in.



They sell flat ones as well.  The water holds them in place.  That's what they have in our laundry room.

I'm starting to think that's the ultimate solution.  I don't think you even need soap.  Just a bit of bleach.


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Try one of these, from the $tore or just lay a plastic sandwich bag over the hole, the weight of the water from the top and the suction from underneath will create a seal that will allow you to fill the tub.



Or I can shampoo and the resulting hair clump usually does a good job of keeping water in the tub.

The problem is that the drain cover is convex and doesn't sit flush with the bottom of the tub.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 4, 2017)

debodun said:


> Or I can shampoo and the resulting hair clump usually does a good job of keeping water in the tub.
> 
> The problem is that the drain cover is convex and doesn't sit flush with the bottom of the tub.



There has to be a screw there somewhere where you can remove the cover.  If all else fails cover it with saran wrap.


----------



## nvtribefan (Jul 5, 2017)

How have you been cleaning the drapes?


----------



## debodun (Jul 5, 2017)

I used the top-loader at the laundromat on permanent press setting. Brought them home and tumbled them in the dryer, also on PP setting. They look about the same as they did before, but they smell a LOT better. Now I notice that the sheer curtains are showing below the edge of the drapes. I probably didn't notice this before since the Victorian sofa was always pushed up against the drapes. Looks like a woman with her slip showing, but I am saying that I am making a home decor statement - or starting a fashion trend.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 5, 2017)

Nice job, Deb!

I guess I was fussing over nothing!


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 5, 2017)

It's easy to shorten the sheers. Even if you sew them by hand.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 6, 2017)

Just hang the wet drapes at the window to dry naturally- you don't need a dryer.

I would toss them and get new grommet style drapes; no hangers needed.


----------



## debodun (Jul 6, 2017)

A big old house with big old double hung windows.


----------

